# New Gun



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey guys, you are looking at the proud new owner of a Ruger 10/22. Just got it today at Scheels, havent taken it out to shoot yet. Just wondering if you would recomend putting a scope on it or putting on fiber optic open sights? I will be using this for rabbits, squirrels, opossums, *****, woodchuck etc... and not sure if a scop is a good idea or not? suggestions?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Scope it, BSA Sweet .22 or a Burris rimfire scope.


----------

